# Ranch horses



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great pics! Looks like a great bunch of horses there!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

love all your horses 
How large is your ranch


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Holy i am in love with chvy face and the dappled buckskin, a very neat contrast of colors between his face


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Casey02 said:


> Holy i am in love with chvy face and the dappled buckskin, a very neat contrast of colors between his face


I love Tivio too (dappled buckskin)! partially cause I can idemtify with his klutzy-ness....even if it did get me a horn to the gut....


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

woops "Chvy" should be "Chevy" like the car...you know Chezy Cruze...


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Country Woman said:


> love all your horses
> How large is your ranch


 73 acres not mine though I just volunteer there


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Hera's Samson in action (please note this is from our website and all the campers/staff in it signed photo release waivers)


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Stunning!


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

no horses but this shows just how pretty it is there! sun setting on the driveway.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

SorrelHorse said:


> Stunning!


 isn't he? hardly beleive he's 22....I don't wanna see this boy retire....can someone please find the fountain of youth for me? that'd be great


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

again no horses but here's an bird's eye veiw. The buildings surrounding the pool (bottem left) are the bunkhouse and cabins soon the bunkhouse will be coming down (bitter sweet so many memories but it's barely up to code, leaky, ugly etc.) acroos from there is the lodge where we eat, do chapel and where staff stay the building with silver roof up top is the barn below that is the old barn which is across from the petting zoo and rodeo arena


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

wow breath taking view


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

okay so he's not a horse but he does keep the scary mice away this our barn cat, Milo he loves to hang out on peoples shoulders and thinks he's super stealthy but...well he's bright orange


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

awe cute cat


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Great pictures-thanks for sharing.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

so one of our wonderful mares, Sarabi who is the greatest bareback with kids had a baby the other day his name is Leo and he's the cutest little thing you ever saw!
I can't copy and paste pictures suddenly so here's a link
http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...611353496_517013495_12882622_2105412321_n.jpg


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

so Sarabi on of our mares had a baby the other day and I must say he is the cutest darn thing! so here's Leo!
http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...6582763496_517013495_12882513_883122676_n.jpg
and did I mention his Mommy's pretty adorable to? still a bit chubby here but she's gorgeous! http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...611353496_517013495_12882622_2105412321_n.jpg


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

let's pretend I didn't make to nearly identiacl posts shall we? seriously tough look at that foal!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

awe what a cute baby


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

congratulations


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

so here are a few more (assuming the attachments work) from my latest ranch visit! 
first up is Geronimo AKA G-man.
the our calves who live in the petting zoo.
me petting Shadow our other barn cat.
Butler our new attention loving, Camera hog of a horse
and finally RAin. I love her colour!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Cassie is lovely!


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

paintluver said:


> Cassie is lovely!


 I love her definatly one of my favourites! she can be cow though (hence her nick name "Cow-sie") she pinned my leg to a wall once because her side was itchy no amount of braking and attempted turns could get her away from that wall, it's all part of her charm though.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

ok so this set goes.....
Bethany-evil llama.
G-man cause he's so photogenic, loook at that face! how can you not love him?
Nutmeg (mule) and ANgel the poorly named mini.
Not sure....Rhiba? I just really liked this shot.
A calf and Knee-high the donkey.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

I fee like I' attacking you with pictures! but I go back and look at all the pictures and there are so many good ones! ok so the first two are our new horses, Silver and Cleopatra 
some sheep
Rain and Image I think (could be Chester they're next to identical) stretch for some nice, juicy grass.
and Sally, who I am not a fan because she bit me (in all fairness I was putting a kid on her back, how dare I?)


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Great pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Nutmeg is SOOO FREAKING CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

this is shadow, this time you can actually see her face....complaining to me for petting the horses and not her


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

I absolutely love your orange cat!


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Tejas said:


> I absolutely love your orange cat!


That's Milo, he's awesome.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

blleeerrrgh computers being weird but here's a couple from my last visit too the ranch

first there's Sam, wondering what I'm doing on the ground and not petting him.
and then Butler....yeah he's....Butler, attention hogging Butler


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

and then Raine and Nelly, best friends, super cute I LOVE these two!
and Geronimo who is for sale (Project WP pony anyone? you have to promise to love him forever and that he'll be happy for the rest of his life, of course. He's too awesome to go to just anyone and needs someone with experiance and love, loads of it. PM me and I can send you his info)


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Casey02 said:


> Holy i am in love with chvy face and the dappled buckskin, a very neat contrast of colors between his face


 well he's for sale now, lucky you!


----------

